# Wo WinCC V13 Runtime Version downloaden?



## Magni (25 Oktober 2014)

Moin,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die eine Trailversion von WinCC Runtime V13 down zu laden? Ich möchte mit der Installation nicht bis zur Lieferung warten. Oder kann mir jemand einen Link zu einer gepackten Kopie der DVD geben? Ich vermute mal, da ohne Lizenz, es dürfte durchaus legal sein. Oder?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## ChristophD (25 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

die WinC V13 Editionen als TRIAL kannst du hier laden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Magni (25 Oktober 2014)

Ist bei "*WinCC Professional V13 Trial" *auch die Runtime dabei?


----------



## ChristophD (25 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ja

gruß
Christoph


----------



## foehndli (13 Mai 2016)

Hallo
Die Runtime für WinCC Advanced V13, wie auch die Runtime für Professional V13 sind jeweils eine eigene DVD, die man separate Bestellen muss.
Gruss
Andy


----------

